# Die Bahn - Ganz Deutschland ab 50° | 1x



## RuhrpottNobby (14 Sep. 2010)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4l (von 2010-05-16)​


----------



## General (15 Sep. 2010)

Neu moderner Kram, solche Züge


----------



## Q (15 Sep. 2010)

schön warm  :thx:


----------



## Miraculix (15 Sep. 2010)

...also ich würd die _"Sauna-Card"_ nehmen, aber nur mit oralem inwendigem Hopfenaufguss inklusive 





.... ups...  muss wohl an der Hitze liegen...


----------



## BlueLynne (17 Sep. 2010)

alle reden vom Klimawandel, die Bahn macht ihn 

und da sage noch einer, die sei nicht umweltfreundlich


----------

